# كيفية عمل تقرير طريقة التنفيذ Method statement - ملف روعة



## يا الغالي (28 مايو 2014)

طريقة التنفيذ Method statement 
هو تقرير يوضيح الطريقه التي سيتمبها تنفيذ اعمال ما بشرط ان يكون التنفيذ بالطريقه الامنه و حسب المخططات والمواصفات المطلوبه في العقد.








قد يتجاوز التقرير عشرات الصفحات حسب: معدده وتفاصيل التقرير، فكثير من الشركاتتجهل محتويات الضرورية للهذا التقرير وبالاخص فقرات الخاصة بالسلامة. اذا كانالمشروع تحت اشراف شركات استشارية اجنبية دائما تتطلب تفاصيل دقيقة في السلامة لايدركها المقاول الا بتوضيحات من قبل استشاري السلامة. فالرابط التالي يقدم نموذجيسهل عملية كتابة طريقة التنفيذ بكونه يحتوي على اهم العناصر. 
- 1- معلومات عن المشروع.
- 3- المسئواليات والواجبات
- 4- اجراءات التنفيذ. .... (اهم عنصر)
- 5- المصادر المطلوبة 
- 6- التدريب 
- 7- طريقة التخلص من المخلفات.
- 8- حالات الطورائ 
- 9- مررافقات- 
10 – الموافقة 
11- الالتزام
ملف تعليمي يشرح كيفية عمل التقرير 
رابط الملف 
http://firesafetyeng.blogspot.com/2014/05/blog-post.html​


----------



## fraidi (12 يونيو 2014)

Thanksssssssssssss


----------



## sunrise86 (11 يوليو 2014)

nice.....


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (4 أغسطس 2014)

لك كل الشكر


----------

